# Equivalent Exchange: Episode 3--Crimson Eternal



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

*Alphonse and Rose leave the village without any further problems and solemnly remount the train, making their way to Central.  On their arrival, they need to make a request to access the restricted files from the Central library.  Alphonse, along with Rose, is met by Brigadier General Hawkeye.*

"Fullmetal, what a pleasant surprise," she greets him in measured tones, her face its usual calm and stern, "Can I ask why you have requested access to _those_ files?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Alphonse seems in a bit of a daze as he steps off the train, and it takes a moment before it registers with him that he is being addressed.  "Oh, hello Brigadier General Hawkeye.  It's good to see you again." despite his words, his mood seems uncharacteristically subdued.

He nods in response to her question; "Well I just thought they might help me find my brother." he pauses a moment before continuing, "Is there something wrong?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rose nudges Al with an elbow when he doesn’t introduce her, before taking matters into her own hands.*

“Hi there, Brigadier General Hawkeye, I’m Rose,” she says with a smile, holding out her hand, “Take no notice of Al’s mood, he’s upset about some trouble we encountered on our way here.”


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Al looks at Rose embarrassedly as he remembers the times he'd said the same thing for Ed all those years ago.  "Uh, I'm sorry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

"Trouble?  Is this something the military should handle that you tried to take care of on your own?  As you know, your brother had a tendency for being a hero.  We can help, Alphonse."

_'He's just like Ed was at that age...'_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Al shakes his head.  "It's nothing... Well, there is one thing." Al takes out the picture of Karin and shows it to Hawkeye "The person in this picture.  If you ever see them could you let me know?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

"A mysterious picture of a woman with no explanation.  You're just like your brother, Fullmetal.  You have to realise that it is frustrating to the people who are trying to help you."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Al isn't sure what to make of Hawkeyes comparisons between him and Ed, he would usually take something like that as a compliment but he gets the feeling it wasn't intended that way.  "Er... well.  Her name is Karin and...  She's had her soul bound to a doll that looks just like this picture.  She's an alchemist we me in Lintar when we stopped yesterday but she...  Well she disappeared, and I'm worried about it."  Al deliberately avoids mentioning anything about Clause or her fate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

"A rogue alchemist...yes, thank you for alerting me of that.  This is something the military should investigate."

*Just then, a soldier enters and salutes Hawkeye.*

"Brigadier General, we have a report on the killer--they said it's urgent."

"Urgent?  Send him in."

*Private Selim Bradley enters the room, a dark-haired young man notably wearing an undershirt that would usually be worn beneath a blue military coat and an eyepatch and a sabre at his hip.  With him are Elysia Hughes, a lithe girl with light-brown hair dressed in street clothes, and a dark-haired woman in a traveler's cloak.  Also following in an ambiguous way as if rescued, or perhaps captured, is a beautiful woman wrapped in a blue military coat sized for a man as if she is wearing nothing underneath.* 

"Your report, Private Bradley?" Hawkeye asks, a bit sceptically, then she gives the final woman a second look and blanches slightly as if she has seen a ghost, one hand moving instinctively towards her pistol.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 13, 2007)

Elysia clearly has something on her mind as she walks in with Selim and Laura, upon seeing Al her face brightens  "Alphonse!"  she greets enthusiastically, rushing over to embrace the boy in a hug.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Al blinks in surprise as the newcomers file into the office. 

_'Selim Bradley... So is he the old Fuhrer's son?  But he kinda looks like Fuhrer Mustang.'  'Huh?  What's Elysia doing here?'_ 

He looks at the dark woman for a while, as he gets the impression that there is something he ought to remember, though nothing comes to him.  The other woman is probably the strangest of the bunch both in her looks and her clothing.

Alphonse is caught by surprise by Elysia's sudden outburst and subsequent assault and stands somewhat stiffly, as he returns the verbal part of her greeting and a slight smile.  "Oh uh, hi Elysia.  What are you doing here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2007)

Selim salutes his superior.

"Lieutenant Miller is not presently a threat, Brigadier General. Ms Hughes and I interupted the suspect's attempt on this woman's life," he explained rather simply, indicating Laura, "I believe he fled on hearing people approach. We pursued the suspect into the ruins of a military research facility. It was a lengthy process, but upon cornering the suspect and a creature of his creation they destroyed themselves. We found Lieutenant Miller at the scene of the suspect's suicide, she holds the suspect's remains. I will have a written report covering the events in detail by later this afternoon, or tomorrow morning at latest."

Selim's verbal report leaves a number of unsavoury details omitted, but it seems likely he may add them in his written report. He stands at ease, and looks as though he would have no trouble waiting hours for a response if necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Private Bradley... Hawkeye doesn't move her hand, "Step away from the homunculus."

[SBLOCK=Laura]Nope, not you!  Laura can react though, as that statement is probably a scare.[/SBLOCK]

"Kate Miller is dead...a casualty of war.  And if she was alive, she couldn't be that age...Look at her, she can't be much more than in her early twenties, the same age as when she died in Ishbal many years ago, but...Lieutenant Miller of Special Ops trained me when I was starting out.  She should be almost forty...she was ten years my senior."

"Riza...you're Brigadier General now?  It's been that long?  You've grown into a beautiful and confident woman since the last time I saw you...and how are things with Roy Mustang?" Miller asks, a bit disoriented.

*Hawkeye seems even more confused and her eyes show that she is a bit spooked, though still in control.  At the last question, it almost seems like she blushes slightly, but she tightens her lips and remains calm--Hawkeye blush?  No, it must have been your imagination.  Nonetheless, her hand moves back to a comfortable more casual position, away from the gun.*

"I thought homunculi don't remember their past except in flashes of unwanted memory without details...Alphonse, do you think she's like you?  Did someone have a Philosopher's Stone?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Alphonse begins to stare at Lieutenant Miller when Hawkeye calls her a homunculus.  It certainly doesn't seem right from what he'd heard about the ones he'd dealt with in the past.

"I don't know...  I'd hate to think that someone created another stone, and if they had surely someone would have heard about it.  You would have to wipe out an entire city...  I don't think that's it."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 14, 2007)

*Rose stands quietly behind Al, studying the newcomers.*


----------



## Raylis (Apr 14, 2007)

A knife appears in Elysia's hand at the mention of the world homunculus and she lets go of Al turning to face Miller, her eyes sizing up the woman. _ It failed? _


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 14, 2007)

Al quickly jumps between Elysia and Miller, waving his hands disarmingly.  "Whoa,  just wait a second Elysia!  It's like General Hawkeye said, if she were a Homunculi she wouldn't remember who she was meant to be.  There must be some other explanation.  I mean, what were you even doing following a criminal into an abandoned military complex?"


OOC: Gads this would be cleared up so fast if Al just had his memory!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

"Elysia is a competent girl, sir. I was there to apprehend the suspect and she assisted me," Selim explained to the alchemist, after taking a few steps away from Miller as Hawkeye had instructed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 14, 2007)

"Thank you Private Bradley.  Since it seems she isn't a homunculus, at ease.  Now tell me any clues you might have.  Perhaps Fullmetal will understand this better.  If these civilians assisted and they know anything else, they can report as well.  Both of you are to be commended for your aid, although I will point out that you were both in an area that is restricted to civilians.  Elysia, you especially should stay away from such a dangerous place."

_'Elysia...poking around in Lab 5 is what got Maes killed...I don't know what Roy would do if you died like that too.  You were everything to Maes'_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 14, 2007)

Al looks over his shoulder at Selim, "I know- I mean, that's not what I mean.  What I mean is, there must be more to this.  What were the suspect and the creature like?  What do you mean 'they destroyed themselves'?" However, when Hawkeye starts to speak he quickly becomes silent.

Al glances again at the robed woman, even though he does not remember ever meeting someone like her.  Perhaps it is merely the fact that she has not said a word since entering but he finds her presence vaguely unsettling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 14, 2007)

(OOC: stonegod probably just hasn't realised this thread is here  )


----------



## Raylis (Apr 14, 2007)

As deftly as it was drawn the dagger is sheathed. The girls looks between Hawkeye and Al, saything nothing in responce to the repremind but her eyes dart to the shard in Miller's hands.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Private Bradley... Hawkeye doesn't move her hand, "Step away from the homunculus."



The other woman narrows her eyes a bit at the statement, watching the Hawkeye closely. As she continues with her accusations against Miller, her eyes become less suspicious, but only slightly. 



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al glances again at the robed woman, even though he does not remember ever meeting someone like her.  Perhaps it is merely the fact that she has not said a word since entering but he finds her presence vaguely unsettling.



Al's gaze is briefly returned, but then she turns her eyes away. Not quickly, not dismissive, but ... something.

_Fool Elric brothers. I will have to be careful._

At the awkward pause in the conversation, the woman finally speaks. "She is not a homunculi---not as far as my... understanding... goes. But, she is something. Best ask her maker, of what is left of him." She looks pointedly at shard in Miller's hand.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: stonegod probably just hasn't realised this thread is here  )



OOC: Knew it was here, but a bit busy of late.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 14, 2007)

"But that's just a scrap of metal.  Private Bradley, you reported that her maker is deceased, yes?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 15, 2007)

*Rose glances briefly at the dark-haired woman when she looks at Al, a hint of a smile playing across her lips.*

“Well, Al’s soul was attached to a suit of armour once, as I’m sure you know general. Perhaps that is what she means...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

"Is it alive, then?  It's just a tiny piece of metal.  Can you speak?" she seems to address the shard of metal in Miller's hands, though the shard makes no sign of being anything more than an ordinary piece of metal.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

"Of course, a soul binding!"  Al steps forward towards Miller  "Can I take a look at that?" he asks, pointing to the shard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

*Miller nods slightly and hands the shard to Al.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Al examines the shard for a blood seal.

[sblock=OOC]I don't suppose anyone bothered to check whether or not Miller had a bellybutton when she was naked.  Oh that's right, anime characters always have bellybuttons unless they forget to draw them.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

(OOC: When you're sculpting a body out of flesh using precise alchemy, if you want a bellybutton, you get a bellybutton )

*The shard not only has a blood seal, it basically only _is_ the blood seal on a scrap of metal, nothing more.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2007)

"The only time I heard the shard speak was after I picked it up. It declared itself victorious over an individual named Tucker," Selim said, "I have not yet researched this Tucker or the shard's connections to this person."


----------



## Raylis (Apr 15, 2007)

Elysia looks over at Selim as he says Tucker's name and then she looks at the shard in Al's hands.  "If it still has the blood seal, then can we speak with it-with the soulmeld?""


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Al stares at the blood seal,  "This is it alright.  Hello?  Are you alright?  Please say something."  he puts the shard to his ear.

He looks at Selim when he speaks, still holding the shard up to his ear.  "Tucker..."  Al tries to remember where he's heard that name before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

Selim said:
			
		

> individual named Tucker



*Hawkeye's eyes widen slightly in the cliche anime-eye-widening look.*

"Tucker! she composes herself "...I see.  I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.  He was embroiled with Lab 5...the last time.  Private Bradley, why don't you escort Fullmetal to the library to check on his books.  Fullmetal, when you are done looking at it, I will take the shard and Lieutenant Miller into custody."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2007)

The other woman smirks an almost knowing smirk as Al takes the shard of metal. "Yes. Perhaps the young man will have a... talent... for communicating with our soulmeld."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

*The shard is silent.  It seems like a normal piece of metal.*


----------



## Raylis (Apr 15, 2007)

"Is it saying anything?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Al is intent on the shard and barely glances at Laura when she speaks, only going so far as to say "Huh?"  He takes the shard away from his ear and examines the seal carefully for damage.  "I-I don't know.  I think he might be gone..."

OOC: So what does Al know about Tucker anyway(if anything)?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2007)

Selim salutes, "Yes, ma'am."

"Whenever you are ready, sir," Selim says to Fullmetal.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 15, 2007)

"That's it? He's gone? No name, or how it did it or anything?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al is intent on the shard and barely glances at Laura when she speaks, only going so far as to say "Huh?"  He takes the shard away from his ear and examines the seal carefully for damage.  "I-I don't know.  I think he might be gone..."
> 
> OOC: So what does Al know about Tucker anyway(if anything)?



 (OOC: Al doesn't really know much.  Everyone involved with the last Tucker thing except Wrath was killed or lost their memories.  The other parts no one has mentioned to him because they didn't seem necessary and were a bit traumatic: "Yeah, there was this cute little girl who followed you and Ed around with her dog like her big brothers, but..." )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 16, 2007)

Al turns to Elysia with a melancholly expression "I'm sorry."  He nods to Selim "Alright, let's go."

OOC: So there doesn't seem to be any damage to the seal itself, it's just that the soul is gone?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 16, 2007)

(OOC: The seal indeed seems undamaged)


----------



## Raylis (Apr 16, 2007)

"I guess we stopped him, at least.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 16, 2007)

Alphonse approaches Miller and hands her the shard.  "I guess you can hold on to this.  I don't know, maybe it'll help you recover your memories." "Um, maybe we should get some clothes on our way."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 16, 2007)

*Rose follows Al, keeping an eye on Miller and the shard.*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2007)

The woman glanced around at the others. _I need to get back to the red stone. But I can't do it here. Might not be able to do it easily with all the military this is going to attract. Unless... I  am with the military. Risky, but.... And I *must* know how Miller was created._

The woman inclines her head. "And what shall I do?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> He nods to Selim "Alright, let's go."



Selim moves to the door and opens it.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The woman inclines her head. "And what shall I do?"



"My apologies, ma'am. I would interview you for your report on the incident but at present I must attend to other duties. My superior officer may be able to help you," the young soldier explains.

When Al goes through the door Selim will follow and give directions to the library if required.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 19, 2007)

"Maybe you could come with us if General Hawkeye doesn't mind.  I'd like to hear more about what happened."  Al gives Hawkeye a questioning look.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

"She can follow you as far as the library, as can Elysia and your friend from Liore, but as you know, the library is off-limits to non-personnel, and even then access is resricted further.  Let me write you something to give to the Lieutenant," she writes a quick note and seals it, handing it to Al.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 19, 2007)

Alphonse takes the letter and heads for the door  "Yes, of course.  Thanks, General Hawkeye, seeya later."  Just before Al leaves he turns and asks "Oh, um, what about Lieutenant Miller?  Where can we get her some clothes?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2007)

Rose sighs when Hawkeye mentions the library is off-limits, “I guess I’m not going to be much help with your research then, Al,” but follows him anyway.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 19, 2007)

Alphonse said:
			
		

> "Oh, um, what about Lieutenant Miller?  Where can we get her some clothes?"




 "I could take her shopping for some.  She looks at Hawkeye,  "It won't take long and if I can't go in the library then there's no point of me going there with Al. 

With a glance at the aformentioned boy,  "Winry didn't come with you, did she?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 19, 2007)

Al nods to Rose, and shakes his his at Elysia.  Then a moment later he seems to realize something.  "Oh!  Uh, Elysia, this is Rose, um have you met before?"


----------



## Raylis (Apr 19, 2007)

Elysia smiles at Rose  "Nice to meet you, Rose."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2007)

“Nice to meet you, Elysia,” Rose replies, smiling in return as she takes a good look at her. “Well, you’ve grown into a beautiful young woman, not that we’ve met before, but hearing about you from Winry makes me almost feel like we have. I’m sure she’ll be sorry she missed seeing you, but she didn’t have the time to join us on our journey.”

Turning her head towards Al, she says, “You know Al, I think I’ll go with Elysia while you’re at the library, at least that way I won’t just be sitting around.”


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Alphonse nods, "Alright, then let's meet back at the hotel." Al glances at Miller, who hasn't said a word since her vague questions to Hawkeye.  "Um, is that alright with you?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

Watching Miller out of the corner of her eye, Rose says, “That sounds good, Al. Though we’ll come with you as far as the library, before we go find Kate some more appropriate clothes. That way Kate can bring us all up to speed on events... if she wouldn’t mind of course,” she adds, turning towards Miller and smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

"I am afraid that the Lieutenant Miller lookalike will not be shopping for clothes today.  As I said before, I am taking her into military custody.  If she actually _is_ some kind of homunculus or something else and is just playing possum, it would be a reckless endangerment of the public to allow her the chance to escape and return to being at large," Hawkeye explains simply.

"I understand Riza.  You're doing the right thing," Miller nods solemnly in agreement.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

“She’s still permitted to accompany us to the library though, right General?” Rose asks, looking from Miller to Hawkeye.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hawkeye raises an eyebrow.*

"No, she is not."

(OOC: You say "still" as if she was allowed to go before?)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rose smiles politely at Hawkeye.*

“Oh, my mistake, General. I thought you were going to take the shard and Lieutenant Miller into custody together, when Al had finished examing the shard... otherwise how would he question her about it.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

"No, that is correct.  However, it appears that Alphonse has finished examining the shard."  

"It seems that this case has been resolved, if not solved, and the serial killer was stopped.  Private Bradley, we were only expecting leads on the case at best from the first day of investigation.  I am going to recommend you for a commendation."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Al nods in agreement with Rose,  "If she's here because of alchemy then wouldn't an Alchemist be the best person to figure out what happened?  I don't think she would be here like this now if she were a Homunculus.  Besides, she remembers you, doesn't she?  I think I could solve this if you just give me some time."

Exaggerated images of Miller in striped pajamas, locked in a cage in some laboratory float through Al's mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

"Fullmetal, are you not done examining her then?  As I said, you are free to examine her here as you wish, and I will take her away when you are finished.  Despite our doubts, there is something unusual going on here, so letting her wander free is an unacceptable public safety risk."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Al, who seemed to have been getting rather worked up, takes a breath and then nods to Hawkeye.  He seems to be blushing for some odd reason as Hawkeye speaks.  "Thanks, General... I understand."  He half turns to Miller, but doesn't quite look directly at her.  "Er, well... Um, could you please tell me what you can remember?  What was the last thing you remember before you came here?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2007)

"Homunculi are all marked, somehow. So I have read. Does she hunger? Eat? Bleed? All things for the well trained alchemists of the state to pursue, I am sure."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rose nods in agreement.*

“Yes, I’m sure there are many differences that can be observed. And you are?” she inquires of the woman who just spoke, as she moves across to Miller. “Could I take a look at the shard please Kate... if the General doesn’t object of course?”

*If she’s permitted access to the shard, Rose examines the blood seal thoroughly for any sign that it might be broken.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

*Miller looks to Hawkeye, who nods, and she hands Rose the shard.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Alphonse waits patiently for Miller to answer his questions while pondering what the others have said.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alphonse waits patiently for Miller to answer his questions while pondering what the others have said.



"I can't remember...it was Ishbal, and they had us infiltrate and start the conflict, but then...nothing.  Darkness, screams, and pain, but no distinct memories."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Al's eyes widen in cliche anime eye widening fashion as he listens to Miller.  "Start a conflict?  What do you mean?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

"This information was revealed during the fall of the last Fuhrer.  Special ops were used to provoke the Ishbalans into seeming to strike first.  Due to the civilians present, we shall not speak more of the matter."

"Of course, Brigadier General."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I’m sure there are many differences that can be observed. And you are?” she inquires of the woman who just spoke



The woman looks over at Rose with a look of familiarity and a knowing smile. "We... have not met before, I am sure. I am... Laura."

Looking at the others deciding their fate, she simply says, "I would prefer to have my statement taken so I can be on my way. If you do not need my help, that is."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Al nods, realizing that there are more imediate concerns and that he would probably not get any more information about it from the two of them without a great deal of effort. "I understand.  Can you tell anything about Tucker then?"  

When the cloaked woman asks to leave Al turns to her abruptly.  "Oh, I'm sorry.  Miss... Laura, could you please tell me what happened to get you involved in this?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

"Tucker?  Who is that?  I heard you mention the name here, but otherwise I have never heard of it before."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> When the cloaked woman asks to leave Al turns to her abruptly.  "Oh, I'm sorry.  Miss... Laura, could you please tell me what happened to get you involved in this?"



"I was..." she smirks, "... assaulted by the soulmeld you now possess."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

At Miller's response, Alphonse turns a questioning gaze to Hawkeye.

Al responds to Laura's answer with surprise and concern.  "Oh!  But, you're alright then?  So what happened after that?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The woman looks over at Rose with a look of familiarity and a knowing smile. "We... have not met before, I am sure. I am... Laura."



Looking up from the shard momentarily, Rose glances at Laura in a thoughtful way as she says, “Laura... no, I don’t think we have. So are you an alchemist then, as you seem to know something of alchemy?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

"As far as I know, the real Miller wouldn't know Tucker either..." Hawkeye replies to Al's unanswered question, "Tucker was something of a...short-lived phenomenon among the State Alchemists.  The late Brigadier General Basque Grand only really considered two of Tucker's research results to be successful."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al responds to Laura's answer with surprise and concern.  "Oh!  But, you're alright then?  So what happened after that?"



"They showed up," she indicated Eliysa and Selim. "The officer asked me to follow, to identify my attacker."



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Looking up from the shard momentarily, Rose glances at Laura in a thoughtful way as she says, “Laura... no, I don’t think we have. So are you an alchemist, as you seem to know something about it?”



"Yes. I have... studied extensively."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Al nods thoughtfully, "Hm.  What were the two projects?" he asks in a painfully innocent voice.

Al looks at Laura quizzically as she continues to give her short, uninformative answers.  "And then what?"

OOC:  Is Al going to be traumatized again soon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

(OOC: Hawkeye may be businesslike and harsh, but she does care for Al and inside she's fairly gentle--she's going to spare him this one )

"It is not important, Alphonse.  He was researching chimeras, which fit in with the chimera mentioned in Private Bradley's report."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

"Uh- A chimera?  Now that you mention it I guess that makes sense.  What else could it be.  So then, you chased him into an abandoned facility and he performed a transmutation that killed both the Chimera and him.  And that's when you found Lieutenant Miller?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It seems that this case has been resolved, if not solved, and the serial killer was stopped. Private Bradley, we were only expecting leads on the case at best from the first day of investigation. I am going to recommend you for a commendation."




"Thank you, Brigadier General," Selim replies, "You do me too great an honour. It was only with the help of Ms. Laura and Miss. Elysia that stopping the killer was possible."


----------



## Raylis (Apr 21, 2007)

Elysia listens to the conversation, looking between each speaker in turn,  "If we showed you the circle, would you be able to determine how the transmutation worked?"  she asks at last, looking at Al.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Al thinks for a moment.  "I guess so.  Do you have a picture of it then?"


----------



## Raylis (Apr 22, 2007)

"We didn't have anything to _draw_ with; I was on my way to buy flowers and I don't know what Laura and Selim were doing.  Elysia says rolling her eyes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Al is taken aback by Elysia's reaction.  "Oh... Well then... How can I see it?"


----------



## Raylis (Apr 22, 2007)

"Well...it's in Lab 5  Elysia glances at Hawkeye as she says this.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Alphonse too gives Hawkeye a questioning glance.  "Lab 5?  I thought there were only four military laboratories."


OOC: It's where they keep the space aliens!  Right Scieszka?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

"If the circle remains in Laboratory 5, that means it will not be going anywhere.  Further inspection will have to wait until I send a team to survey and inspect Laboratory 5 to ensure that the location is safe--after all, apparently there was at least one serial killer lurking down there in an area we thought was collapsed."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

"Alright, it seems like chimeras were the connection between him and Tucker, but I still don't see what Lieutenant Miller has to do with any of this."  he looks around at the others in the room, "Are you sure there's nothing else?  Even something that might not seem important."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura shakes her head. There was nothing she had noted apparently.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

After a long awkward silence Al finally sighs, "Well I guess we'll have to go take a look at that circle before we make any more progress.  Though maybe I can find out more about Tucker at the library.  Hm, I haven't seen Sczieska yet,  I'm sure she'ed know something." he turns to General Hawkeye;  "But, General... What are you going to do with Lieutenant Miller?" he says, his gaze turning to the woman in question. "You can't just lock her up, she hasn't done anything wrong, even if we don't know how she got here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

"We most certainly _can_ lock her up, Fullmetal.  However, that does not mean that we will do so indefinitely.  Since she was involved with a serial killer and the case may not be completely closed since the end of the report is not well-understoof, she will be held in custody for her own safety pending further investigation," Hawkeye replies curtly, "If that is all?  Fullmetal, Private Bradley.  Dismissed."

*Hawkeye turns back to her stack of papers that need her attention with a stoic look, then back to Miller.  She waits for those gathered to head off.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

Alphonse looks somewhat hurt at being brushed off by Hawkeye, but he gets the feeling that arguing the matter won't help.  Instead, he turned to Miller, with determination in his eyes. "Don't worry, I'll figure out what's going on, and you'll be free in no time!" "See you later, General."  With that, he quickly leaves the office, and heads for the street.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2007)

Laura looks at Miller once more appraisingly, then follows Selim. She is still waiting to file her 'report' so she can go about her business.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 24, 2007)

*Moving over to Elysia, Rose smiles as she steers the young woman towards the door.*

“Come on Elysia, let’s follow Al and Private Bradley... we can decide what we're going to do while we walk to the library with them.”


----------



## Raylis (Apr 25, 2007)

Elysia gives a backward glance at Miller, but allows herself to be steered out of the room by Rose  "Yeah, okay"  she says, obviously distracted.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2007)

When dismissed Bradley salutes Hawkeye and follows Al out the door. He quietly follows Fullmetal, as it appeared the alchemist knew where he was going.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 25, 2007)

Once Al reaches the street he stops and looks around hesitantly.  He see's the others coming up behind him and turns to them. "Well I've got allot more to research now so I guess we better get to the library.  Hm, I'd also like to talk to Sciezka about Tucker though..."  He looks up at Rose and Elysia, "I don't know how long it's going to take to find everything, if they won't let you in...  What if-  I know!  Rose, you haven't met Sciezka before, right?  Why don't you and Elysia visit her while I'm at the library?  Elysia, you can take her, right?  Er, well, that is, if you don't have anything else you want to do instead."

Al glances at the other two, who are still following him.  "Oh, Private Bradley?  Weren't you supposed to interview her or something?"  He asks, indicating the woman he doesn't know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

*As the door closes after them leaving her alone with Miller, Hawkeye sighs, releasing her posture slightly.*

_'He really *is* the Fullmetal Alchemist.'_

*She shakes her head.*

"Kate, what am I going to do with you?  The people need a serial killer to answer for all those murders.  Without any more evidence, how can I be sure it wasn't you?"

"Do what you must, Riza...Brigadier General."

*Hawkeye nods and draws her pistol.*

"I will..." 

~~~

(OOC: Meanwhile, back to your regularly scheduled discussion )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2007)

"My orders are to escort you to the library, sir," Selim responds, "While I am sorry to inconveniance Ms. Laura, this is what I must do."

He turns to address Laura for a minute.

"Ms. Laura, if you would prefer to wait elsewhere over following the State Alchemist and I then you can leave contact information with me and I should be in touch with you as soon as my orders have been carried out," the soldier explains.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 25, 2007)

Alphonse said:
			
		

> He looks up at Rose and Elysia, "I don't know how long it's going to take to find everything, if they won't let you in...  What if-  I know!  Rose, you haven't met Sciezka before, right?  Why don't you and Elysia visit her while I'm at the library?  Elysia, you can take her, right?  Er, well, that is, if you don't have anything else you want to do instead."




 "Erm, sure I could introduce Rose to Sciezka..._I just hope she doesn't go on about aliens again.._


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

"Alright, thanks Elysia.  I'll see you later then.  Say hello to Sciezka for me, and I promise I'll visit her before we leave."

With that, he turns to Selim:  "Alright then, let's get to the library." and lets Selim lead to way, waving to Elysia and Rose as they part ways with them.  "I'm sorry to cause you so much trouble."

OOC: So I'm wondering, did everyone really forget about the doll and the soul meld's conversation with the Chimera, or did they all just decide not to tell Al about it?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Okay Al, I’ll go see Sciezka for you then,” Rose replies, waving to Al as he heads for the library. “Where do we have to go Elysia?”


----------



## Raylis (Apr 26, 2007)

"She'll either be at home or at the Military Headquarters-Investigations"  Elysia says  "Since we're close we should probably check her office first.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Well, if you wouldn’t mind leading the way then,” Rose replies.

*Rose readily follows Elysia to Sciezka’s office, when she’s ready to go.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2007)

"It is no trouble, sir, it is what I do," Selim explains as he leads the way to the library.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC: Whoops, the apology was actually meant for Laura but I forgot to state that.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 29, 2007)

*Elysia will lead Rose to Scezska's office*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 29, 2007)

Alphonse follows after Selim, and looks somewhat surprised when he responds to him "Wha- oh.  Uh, Miss Laura, I'm sorry to cause you so much trouble.  Um, so you're an alchemist too?  Why did you come to central?"  he glances furtively at Selim's back to make sure he's not listening before adding in a quiet voice; "If there's something specific you want to study, maybe I could check out some research for you."


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

The woman smiles another mysterious smile at Alfonzo's ways. "I am indeed an alchemist, and I did get a good look at the circle. But I cannot research it, of course. It is... restricted. But I am surprised you gave up on the odd one so easily. She is surely not alive... though not exactly a homunculus. An oddity." She adds a crosswise gaze at Al a moment then continues to look ahead.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

Al shakes his head,  "I'm not giving up!  But the only way to clear Miller is to figure out what really happened.  I can't just break her out or something.  What do you mean she's not alive?"


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Her tone still conspiratory, she continues. "She was dead and now she is not. Is that not... unusual? Perhaps you should look up things having to do with the homunculus---the circles use d in their creation. Perhaps there is a connection with... Tucker's other research. Something must explain it." That last is said in the faintest of whispers, again with that smile.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

Al blushes as the strange but beutiful woman continues to smile at him, he's not sure what to make of it.

"What if... er.  What if she had not really died to begin with?  But then she would look older than that wouldn't she...  Private Bradley said you found her at the site after the chimera and the other guy were gone.  So then she wasn't there before?  It just doesn't make sense."


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> *Elysia will lead Rose to Scezska's office*



“So Elysia, what is Sciezka like?” Rose asks as they make their way to Sciezka’s office.


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

"A bit weird, nice, but weird. She talks alot about books and she's pretty smart"  Elysia anwsers as they walk  "So you live in Resembol...with Al?"


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

“Yes, I’ve been staying with Al, trying to help him recover his memories and learning alchemy as well. It’s all very interesting, though I don’t think he’ll ever remember the things he’s forgotten... that’s probably for the best though. Sometimes I wish I could forget...” Rose replies, a hint of sadness passing over her features. “So what does Sciezka do here?”


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

"Recover his memories? From when?  Elysia's brow furrows for a moment  "Investigations, I think"  she says in reply to the question.


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

“Oh, Al lost a lot his memories from when his soul was bound to that armour. Don’t ask me to explain what happened exactly, as I don’t really understand it myself, but when Al got his body back, his mind seemingly reverted to the same age. Strange... but that seems a lot like what has happened to Lieutenant Miller, if she’s to be believed,” Rose ponders aloud. “So what do you do with yourself Elysia? It must be something pretty exciting for you to have wound up involved in all this.”


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

"This and that, visit my dad  Elysia shrugs,  I dunno if 'exciting' is exactly the right word.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: Hmm, I had wanted to synch this better, but Elysia and Rose are clearly more ready to proceed, it seems, so I'll just have them go first )

*Elysia and Rose head towards the Investigations department, but they are stopped before they can enter the compound by a soldier.*

"Halt.  Excuse me civilians, but unauthorised personnel are not permitted to enter.  It is strictly prohibited."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 3, 2007)

OOC: Well Al and Laura are having this conversation as they walk so they could just rach the library before Laura responds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: Hmm, it's not that close, though, compared to what was said, and Laura won't be allowed in the library, so you'll have to cut it short--I figured I'd let you guys finish talking )


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 3, 2007)

OOC: Well it seemed as though she didn't have anything more to say, but I guess we can wait for confirmation on that.


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2007)

OOC: She's done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: In that case)

*Al, Selim, and Laura proceed the rest of the way in silence, eventually reaching the new Central Library.  A soldier stationed in front doesn't see Selim's jacket (since Miller still has it), but recognises him anyway and sees Al's silver pocketwatch, so he salutes.*

"Good afternoon Fullmetal, sir.  I'm afraid that library access is only permitted to military personnel, so that civilian woman with you will have to wait outside."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 3, 2007)

"Yes, I understand."  Al turns to Laura,  "I'm really sorry about this, hopfully we can speak again later."  He then turns back to the guard; "Oh right, General Hawkeye gave me a letter, am I supposed to give this to you?"  He takes out the letter and shows it to the guard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

*The guard glances at it, then hands it back*

"It says it's for the lieutenant.  She should be in her office here.  Take a left and it's the last one on the right."

*The guard salutes again as Al and Selim walk in, heading to the left through the stacks of books until they reach a hallway with various offices.  The last office on the right states "Second Lieutenant Scieszka".*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al, stares at the nameplate for a while, rubbing the back of his head and grimacing.  "Whoops."  He glances at Selim. "You didn't know that Scieszka works here now did you?  Oh, I'm sure they'll figure it out..."  Alphonse knocks on the door and waits for a reply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Wh...huh?  Oh!  Coming!" Scieszka's voice calls out from inside the office.

*There is the sound of walking, and a crash and then some shuffling and then walking again.  The door opens to reveal Scieszka in her usual attire, including her state military jacket (ignore the clothing in the following picture) framing a doorway inside of which piles of books are sitting precariously, surrounding a desk with a pen and paper on it in a way that makes it seem hard to actually travel from the desk to the door or back.*







"Oh, Alphonse Elric!  Hello there.  What brings you here?  How is Winry doing?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al smiles at the sight of another old aquaintance,  "Hi Scieszka.  Winry is fine, but she didn't come with me this time.  I didn't know you were working at the library.  I actually came to do some research, but um, General Hawkeye said I should give you this."  Alphonse shows her the letter.

OOC: So what exactly was Alphonse expecting to find in the library to help him find Ed anyway?  I don't know what to ask for.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Scieszka takes the letter and reads it.*

"Oh.  I see.  You want access to the restricted files.  Not even most people in the military can see those, but if Brigadier General Hawkeye wants to give you access, then that's alright with me.  You want to see it now?  Oh, right, of course you do.  Will you two follow me then?"

(OOC: Information on the philosopher's stone that he couldn't find back at home because people wouldn't talk about it.  History, techniques, research about the gateway--anything that might give a clue)


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"Alright." Al waits for Scieszka to lead the way.  "Oh, by the way.  Do you know anything about an alchemist named Tucker, or a Lieutenant named Kate Miller?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Tucker..." Scieszka shivers, "Don't get caught up with Tucker, Alphonse.  It's not a pleasant story.  I have never heard of someone named Kate Miller, no.  Well, not from people talking, at least, though there was this one set of books that listed the names of all the commissioned members of the Amestris military, and she was in there...but it didn't say anything really about the people there, just a list of names."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Alphonse frowns, again someone is trying not to tell him anything.  "Look, I can handle it alright!  I'm not a kid anymore!  This is important!  Kate Miller was supposed to have died in Ishbal but she's alive, Private Bradley found her just today when he chased someone into laboratory five!  She's not a Homunculus, which means she must really be alive, but she looks like she hasn't changed since Ishbal and she can't remember anything after she was supposed to have died.  The only lead is that the person who brought her there said he'd beaten Tucker.  I need to find out what is going on before she gets sent to some laboratory!"

OOC: Of course it's just Scieszka's luck that Al would lose his temper with her.  Though admitedly, Hawkeye is allot more indimidating.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Scieszka winces and steps back as Alphonse rails at her, then adjusts her glasses.*

"Well, if you must know..." she says quietly, then her voice raises, "It was Aliens!  That's right--Shao Tucker met with the alien leader as it landed the flying saucer and they agreed to divvy up the world's omelettes between them!  Then they flew away to the Eastern Islands!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al simply stares at her for a good five seconds, unable to come up with any kind of verbal response.  Finally he just folds his arms and follows silently, looking sour.  If no one will tell him, he'll just have to find the information himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"No one ever likes the Aliens theory," Scieszka mutters, leading them onward towards the restricted section of the library and unlocking access to the inner vaults, "The truth you seek is here in this library, Alphonse.  Good luck!  Ask me if you need any assistance in locating a book."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"Thanks." Mutters Al, curtly.  He enters and starts his search, looking under "G", "P", "T", and "C", for Gate, Philosipher's Stone, Tucker, and Chimera, respectively.

OOC: It _is_ aphabetized right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*The books seem to be organised somewhat haphazardly, though it does correspond kind of sort of roughly to an alphabetised system, though some books are stacked up in random places.  He doesn't find anything listed under G that seems to talk about the Gate, but he does find treatises on the Philosopher's Stone under P, as well as what seems to be an ordinary old cookbook by a man named Tim Marcoh, which seems kind of silly to put in a restricted section.  Under Tucker, there is a published thesis work written by Shao Tucker, the "Sewing Life Alchemist" .  There are also some books on chimeras.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al takes the cookbook, thinking he ought to tell Scieszka about the mistake, and also the book by Tucker.  He then looks for one last thing, human transmutation.  Not that he would ever try such a thing... again... but it seemed like the appearance of the gate was somehow tied to it.  If he's going to find anything on the gate, it would probably be in there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*There are several books on human transmutation, including works on theories of various Alchemists over the years, and even a book written by a name Al remembers--_On Human Transmutation, The Collected Letters of Hohenheim Elric_ collected and published by Majihal.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Alphonse stares at the cover of this book for a while.  It has two familiar names on it, that of the alchemist his brother killed, and that of his father.  Eventually he decides to take this book as well, and then returns to where Scieszka is waiting.

"Scieszka, it seems like there was some kind of mix up, there's a cook book in here."  He says, showing her the book by Tim Marcoh.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*As Alphonse attempts to leave the restricted area with the books, the guard in front shakes his head.*

"I'm sorry, sir, but you aren't allowed to take those books out--there's a reading room in there that you can use at your leisure, however."


----------



## Raylis (May 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm, I had wanted to synch this better, but Elysia and Rose are clearly more ready to proceed, it seems, so I'll just have them go first )
> 
> *Elysia and Rose head towards the Investigations department, but they are stopped before they can enter the compound by a soldier.*
> 
> "Halt.  Excuse me civilians, but unauthorised personnel are not permitted to enter.  It is strictly prohibited."




 "We're here to see Lt. Scieszka " Elysia says


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Lieutenant Scieszka?  She was discharged from Investigations years ago.  She works at the library now.  Of course, civilians cannot enter the military library either."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"Oh, uh, where is Scieszka?  I think there was a mix up in the sorting.  I found a cookbook."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"I believe that the lieutenant is back in her office, sir.  You could have Private Bradley come get her, if you need to speak with her, or you could leave the books and go to her yourself, if you prefer, sir."


----------



## Raylis (May 4, 2007)

"Seriously?"  Elysia lets out a groan and looks at Rose,  "Well, now what?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"Oh, alright, well I guess I'll read these for now."  Alphonse goes to the reading room and sits down with his books.  He opens the one by Majihal and his father, and begins to read.  Searching specifically for references about the gate


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*The book seems to document, with commentary, a series of correspondences with the elusive Hohenheim Elric, although apparently these are only a few of the many letters the author exchanged with Hohenheim, the rest of which only exist in their original copies at his home.  References are made to human transmutation, circles that open a path to some sort of 'gateway', and the legendary lost Eastern Kingdoms, which were said to have been the site of the creation of a Philosopher's Stone, and possibly a location of left-over material that would aid in a transmutation to reach the gateway.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Alphonse looks around for notepaper and a pen, asking the guard for some if he cannot find any, and takes down some notes about the contents of the letters.  "I could have found this out at home if we hadn't burned down the house." Al mutters with a sigh.  "What we were thinking?..."

After a moment of contemplation over the thoughts of the self he could not remember, Al starts to take a look at the book by Tucker.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: No, the letters from Hohenheim are at Majihal's home, though Hohenheim did have letters from Majihal at his home, which Ed mentioned reading in Forger's Love)

*The book by Tucker is a discourse on the creation of a talking chimera, including a plethora of experiments, many of which resulted in failure, an analysis of why they failed, theories, and then finally the results of a successful experiment.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al gets an uncomfortable feeling as he reads the book, but presses on, intrigued by the idea of a talking Chimera.  If he cannot find any more details in the current book he'll look for more books about chimeras, especially of the talking variety.  He also looks for information on Laboratory Five, and books by or about his father.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Pressing on, Al locates a binder with "Tucker" written on it that has a collection of scribbled writings and sheafs of paper with diagrams and calculations written in a frantic hand.  They seem to detail the creation of a second talking chimera, and the calculations clearly indicate the writer's intention to use a little girl and a dog as components.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al is shocked, to be sure, but seeing it written in a journal rather than in person takes the edge iff it at least a bit.  "So... So that's what it was.  This guy was insane...  Maybe- What if- " he continues studying the binder for any more details, before writing down his findings and then moving on to look for reports on Lab five.  An idea is forming in his head, that maybe Tucker had something to do with the chimera in lab five as well.  Or at least, that it had something to do with his projects.


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm, I had wanted to synch this better, but Elysia and Rose are clearly more ready to proceed, it seems, so I'll just have them go first )



Hey, who said we're finished talking, I just didn't have much time to post yesterday.


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Seriously?"  Elysia lets out a groan and looks at Rose,  "Well, now what?"



“I don’t know. I really wanted to help Al with his research, but it seems civilians aren’t allowed to go many places here,” Rose replies, looking from the soldier to Elysia with a sigh. “All I seem to be able to offer Al is moral support, which is making me feel quite useless... it’s maddening to say the least.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2007)

Bradley leaves Al in the library to read and looks for Scieszka in her office. He knocks, waiting patiently for a response.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Bradley leaves Al in the library to read and looks for Scieszka in her office. He knocks, waiting patiently for a response.



 *Scieszka comes more quickly this time and without a crash.*

"Yes, Se...uhh Private?" she asks him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al is shocked, to be sure, but seeing it written in a journal rather than in person takes the edge iff it at least a bit.  "So... So that's what it was.  This guy was insane...  Maybe- What if- " he continues studying the binder for any more details, before writing down his findings and then moving on to look for reports on Lab five.  An idea is forming in his head, that maybe Tucker had something to do with the chimera in lab five as well.  Or at least, that it had something to do with his projects.



 *Almost everything Al finds indicates that Lab 5 was shut down long ago and was nondescript, but there is a more recent and informal report that indicates illicit research being performed there secretly, including research on soulmelds, chimeras, and the philosopher's stone.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"It doesn't look like I'll be getting any more information on Tucker from here.  For restricted files, they sure are vague.  Well maybe what I have will be enough to jar Lieutenant Miller's memory..."  He looks down at his notes again. "Lost eastern kingdom...  Hmph, well I guess I don't have anything better to go on."

Al searches the shelves again, for the new topic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*There's curiously no mention of any 'Lost Eastern Kingdom' in the restricted files except for in that one letter from Hohenheim.  There may be information in the general library under history or archaeology.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

Al shrugs and returns the books, all except the cookbook, which he leaves on the table to be easier for Scieszka to find.  He folds his notes and is about to leave when he decides to check one last thing.  Just to make sure, he sees if there are any other books by or about Majihal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*There don't seem to be any other books here by or about Majihal.  Apparently, only his letters from Hohenheim Elric were important enough to be restricted, and Majihal himself never produced anything of enough import for the military to put it here.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2007)

"Ok, I'm done here." Al says to the guard,  "I left that cookbook out so Scieszka could find it.  I'll go tell her about it now."  Al heads for Scieszka's office.


----------



## Raylis (May 4, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I don’t know. I really wanted to help Al with his research, but it seems civilians aren’t allowed to go many places here,” Rose replies, looking from the soldier to Elysia with a sigh. “All I seem to be able to offer Al is moral support, which is making me feel quite useless... it’s maddening to say the least.”




 "Yeah...sometimes it's like if you're not an alchemist or with the military then you're not important, just stay out of the way, let everyone else handle it. If Laura and I'd done _that_ Selim'd probably never have found that transmutationed girl. "


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

“Well, I could certainly help you to change the not being an alchemist part, Elysia. I mean if we’re going to be spending a lot of time not being able to go places, I could begin to teach you alchemy... if you’d like to learn, that is,” Rose offers with a encouraging smile.


----------



## Raylis (May 5, 2007)

Elysia returns the smile,  "Thanks Rose, but no thanks. Daddy didn't use alchemy...and besides you still have to be in the State Military regardless of whether or not you know Alchemy."


----------



## unleashed (May 5, 2007)

Rose looks a little disappointed when Elysia turns down her offer. “Oh, okay... though I don’t see what your father not using Alchemy has to do with you learning it or not. I mean it’s not like you’ve followed in your father’s footsteps by joining the State Military...”


----------



## Raylis (May 6, 2007)

Elysia narrows her eyes a bit at Rose and starts to say something but thinks other then it  "Well what do you want to do, we can't see Sczecka because the library is off limits and that's where Al is.


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

Looking up, shame clearly evident on her face, Rose says, “Oh, I’m sorry, I didn’t intend that to sound mean, Elysia. I guess I’m more irritated than I thought about not being able to help Al, because of all these silly military rules... it’s just that people often do what their parents did because they think it’s expected of them.”

“As for what I want to do. Well, apart from looking around where you found Lieutenant Miller, I can’t really think of anything else that might help Al, but General Hawkeye doesn’t want us poking around there on our own... so I really don’t know. I suppose you could show me around the city, but that just doesn’t seem very helpful...”


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Elysia could have helped Al by telling him the whole story.   

Sure he's got a hypothisis now, but he doesn't have much to back it up since no one thought it was important to mention how Miller ended up looking exactly as she did before her supposed death.  :\


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2007)

"Lieutenant, Full Metal asked me to inform you that he has found a book he believes to not belong in the library. A recipe book if I remember correctly. He would like to point it out to you if you have the opportunity to come to the library," Selim explains, and leads the way if Scieszka is willing.


----------



## Raylis (May 6, 2007)

Rose said:
			
		

> “As for what I want to do. Well, apart from looking around where you found Lieutenant Miller, I can’t really think of anything else that might help Al, but General Hawkeye doesn’t want us poking around there on our own... so I really don’t know. I suppose you could show me around the city, but that just doesn’t seem very helpful...”




 "It wasn't that guarded...although it probably is _now_. It may not sound like much but you could help me bring flowers to my dad.  Elysia says, looking slightly away at the last sentence.


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2007)

Rose smiles, “I’d be happy to help you with that, Elysia... we can pray for him too if you’d like.”


----------



## Raylis (May 7, 2007)

Elysia returns the smile,  "I'd like that


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Lieutenant, Full Metal asked me to inform you that he has found a book he believes to not belong in the library. A recipe book if I remember correctly. He would like to point it out to you if you have the opportunity to come to the library," Selim explains, and leads the way if Scieszka is willing.



"Oh, oh that one?  Is it Marcoh's recipe book?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Oh well, guess I can't post anything here...  Don't take too long Festy! :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

(OOC: Al shouldn't be researching done yet based on when Selim left--this is why I had to ignore Al's earlier attempt to go find Scieszka: we're in a bit of a time spike for Al )


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2007)

"I am not entirely sure, Lieutentant Scieszka. I did not look at it as I have no interest in cooking. If I could trouble you to look over the text yourself, ma'am, then resolving the issue would be much simpler," Selim says, and follows the superior officer if she complies.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 11, 2007)

OOC: I think the only person who can continue this now is you Rystil,  Selim and Scieszka can meet Al just as he's leaving and everything can get cleared up, then they can leave and Al can tell Laura what he found out.  Then whatever happens next...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2007)

(OOC: Yep it's me--I just missed it )

"I'm sorry, I don't have time to go check, but I'm sure that's what it is.  Can you just go back and tell him that Marcoh's book is supposed to be there?  Thanks!" she heads back in towards the book she was writing before Selim knocked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2007)

"Yes, ma'am," Selim salutes and commits the name Marcoh to memory.

Once he gets back he informs Al.

"Sir, Lieutentant Scieszka has informed me that if the book was written by an individual of the name Marcoh then it belongs here," he explains.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 12, 2007)

Al shrugs, "Well ok, but I'm done now."  Al heads to Scieszka's office and knocks on the the door.  When it opens he says, "I'm finished up in there now.  There was something I read about though that I couldn't find any more information on.  Have you ever read of the lost eastern kingdom?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2007)

"Oh, okay.  Thank you.  The lost Eastern Kingdom?  Yes, I've heard mention in a few books.  It is far to the east, even beyond Lior and Ishbal, in the vast desert almost to the great ocean between our land and the eastern islands.  It is said that they were once a thriving civilisation, and that the land was green and fertile, but like all things that touch the stone, the legends say that they met with a great disaster."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 17, 2007)

Al listens thoughtfully to Scieszka's story.  "Hmm.  I found a book of letters between my dad and an alchemist named Majihal, some of them mentioned the eastern kingdom...  It said that some of the letters were still at Majihal's house in Lintar...  Oh well, thanks for everything Scieszka.  Oh, that's right, when you're done here you should come meet Rose.  Alright, seeya later."

Al starts to leave, wondering if Laura has wandered away by now after being repeatedly neglected.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

"Oh, okay then.  I hope that I could be of service, Alphonse."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 17, 2007)

Al heads out to the front and looks around for Laura, Rose, and Elysia, figuring that the latter two might have come here when they found out that this is where Scieszka works and hoping to share his findings with the former.


----------



## Raylis (May 20, 2007)

Elysia places the flowers on Maes' grave, lingering a moment before standing up  "He had a lot of work left to do."  the girl murmers  "He was supposed to come home."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2007)

Selim quietly follows Al, his task complete. He looks around for Laura, wondering if the woman's patience had lasted this long.


----------



## unleashed (May 20, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Elysia places the flowers on Maes' grave, lingering a moment before standing up  "He had a lot of work left to do."  the girl murmers  "He was supposed to come home."



*Finishing her prayer, Rose stands and places a hand comfortingly on Elysia’s shoulder.*

“Well my dear, god often calls the best people back before they have done all they wish in this life, away from those who need their strength and compassion, even though we don’t understand the reason. Of course, those capable of mastering Alchemy can help to avert the evils in the world that take these people from us, and in the process perhaps even overcome their own tragedy.”


----------



## Raylis (May 20, 2007)

"It can also create things like the bastard who killed him.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2007)

Lust had considered many things while waiting for this new Alphonse to return. How she sometimes thought that Envy's ability to blend in was entirely wasted on it. Envy was too unhinged anyway. She thought of trying to seduce some information out of people. But Hawkeye would probably prove difficult on that juncture. No, her best chance was to do what she was good at---lie low, appear to be helpful, while all along nudging things in the right direction. Both Al and now this Miller were examples of something that was not Human Transmutation, but something that seemed to have the true effect, the wanted effect. 

And she *had* to know how it was done.

Thus, she kept quiet and waited. Waited for them to return. When Selim and the echo of Fullmetal Alchemist's past emerged, 'Laura' smiled her enigmatic smile and innocently asked, "Did you find what you were looking for?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Alphonse looks worried when he first sees Laura, but seeing her smile makes him smiles back.  "Yes, and I found out some things about Tucker...  Apparently he... he made a talking chimera by transmuting a little girl and a dog...  I don't know though.  It seems like the chimera is still the only connection...  If Miller hadn't supposedly died in Ishbal this would make allot more sense.  She might know something about it.  Didn't Hawkeye stop her from talking before?  I think I need to talk to her again."


----------



## unleashed (May 21, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "It can also create things like the bastard who killed him.



“Oh, that’s terrible, Elysia... I’m sorry, I had no idea how your father died. Of course, most things can be turned to a darker purpose, my dear... Alchemy is certainly not alone in that regard. As in the end, it all depends on the intent of the person with the knowledge.”

Rose then smiles and says, “Well, shall we return and see if Al has finished his research?”


----------



## Raylis (May 21, 2007)

"Yeah, if he's not we can wait outside or something."  the girl says heading out of the cemetary


----------



## unleashed (May 22, 2007)

*Rose follows Elysia back to the library, asking question about the city as they go to familiarise herself with the layout.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: I'll have Rose and Elysia meet up with the others soon, once the others move out of the restricted area around the library)


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: Restricted area?  We already met up with Laura again.  Where was she waiting?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: Good point--then you must have exited the restricted area.  So--)

*As they are talking, Elysia and rose appear from around the corner.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

"Oh, Rose, Elysia!" Al runs over to greet them; "Rose, I think I've finally got a lead!" He says quietly to Rose, then raises his voice again and speaks to everyone. "Miller... this has got to have something to do with the chimera, I know it!  I'm just not sure about how...  I'm going to speak with her again.  There was something she tried to say before but Hawkeye stopped her.  It might have been important."


----------



## Raylis (May 24, 2007)

"Why the chimera? It looked like it was only there to guard that soulmeld and his doll.  Elysia says.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2007)

Al starts to reply but then suddenly stops, a look of confusuion on his face.  "Well I think-  Wait, 'Dolll'?  You never mentioned anything about that before." Al looks Elysia expectantly.


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2007)

“That’s great Al,” Rose replies quietly with a smile. “We’d better hurry then, as who knows what General Hawkeye is going to do with poor Kate.”


----------



## Raylis (May 25, 2007)

Elysia shrugs,  "You didn't ask."  she says simply.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2007)

Al stares at Elysia, dumbfounded.  "I..." he looks around at the others, and then back at Elysia.  "Er, well, could you tell me about it now then?  Uh, what kind of doll was it?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2007)

"It was constructed from the remains of the killer's victims. Once animated, it became Lieutenant Miller," Selim places no special emphasis on the statement.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2007)

Alphonse stares at Private Bradley incredulously. "I-it... then Miller's body is... Oh..." Al looks slightly ill as the whole truth is set before him, "So then that's why she looks... so..."  Alphonse looks around at everyone, especially Laura and Rose, as fellow alchemists.  "What... what if... she didn't really die in Ishbal?  What if... What if she was somehow transmuted, into that chimera?  Then that would mean...  She's really human... a soul meld with a... with a real flesh body."  Alphonse looks from Rose, to Laura and back again, clearly wanting their opinions on his hypothesis.


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

“I suppose it’s possible Al, though that’s a lot of ifs...” Rose replies, looking concerned at the possibility.


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

Laura looks thoughtful. "If she *was* the Chimera, possibly. Then its not human transmutation---the soul was moved, it had not passed the gate already. But that does not explain her lack of memories. Unless the process was damaging in some way, she is not telling us the truth."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Al nods to Laura, "I don't know why she would lie but... this is the answer that fits the most with the evidence.  I think we should go back and talk to her again."

With that, Al starts walking back to Central Command, and Hawkeye's office.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

*When Al returns to Central Command with the others in tow (at least those who will follow), a desk clerk stops them outside of Hawkeye's office.*

"The Brigadier General can't see you right now, Fullmetal sir.  If you need to speak with her, I'll tell her you came, and she'll send a messenger to summon you when she is available."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

"Oh, well actually I need to speak with Kate Miller.  Can I talk to her?  It's important."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"Kate Miller?  I don't know who that is, I'm sorry."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Al looks a confused at first, but then he remembers that Kate Miller is supposed to be dead.  "Oh right...  Well what is General Hawkeye doing right now?  I have to talk to her about Kate Miller, it's important."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"I'm sorry, she's not here right now.  She's looking into someone who can help refurbish her office.  Can I have someone come get you?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Alphonse slowly nods, a bit disapointed;  "All right...  It looked fine to me.  Do you know when she'll be back?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"I'm not entirely sure.  That's why she'll send you a messenger when she wants to see you.  Where will you be located in the time being?"


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, she's not here right now.  She's looking into someone who can help refurbish her office.  Can I have someone come get you?"



Laura's eyes raised at that statement. _She needs to keep this that much a secret?_ Perhaps it was conjecture, but Hawkeye's office was clean before they left. Best to keep her conjectures to herself for now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

"I guess I'll probably be at the hotel, I think she knows where."  Al looks past the clerk at Hawkeyes' office door, and asks curiously,  "Did something happen?  The office looked fine to me earlier."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"Some of her pistols fell off a shelf, and one or two of them triggered, so there were a few stray gunshots.  They left some bullet holes.  Don't worry, the Brigadier General was not harmed.  I'll let her know, and she'll send someone for you."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Al looks surprised and confused at the story, it certainly doesn't sound like Hawkeye to leave loaded guns on unstable shelves, and all of her guns were always keapt in top shape.  It was hard to beleive one of them would missfire.  "Uh... really?  That's strange, it's a good thing no one got hurt.  Well you know, I could just fix the holes with alchemy in no time.  Then you could send someone to bring the General back and no one would have to wait."  Al smiles innocently.

OOC: Oh man, you went and did something evil again didn't you!  Al really doesn't suspect a thing, he's just impatient and wants to discuss how Kate Miller is alive and well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"Oh, there's no need to concern yourself, Fullmetal.  The Brigadier General is requisitioning the help of one of the Junior State Alchemists* for just this purpose.  Enjoy your stay at the inn, and a messenger will inform you of the Brigadier General's availability."

*(Fuhrer Mustang instituted a Junior level of State Alchemists by making the exams slightly less exclusive.  Unlike Bradley, who only wanted killing machines and potential stone-makers / human transmuters, these Junior State Alchemists use their more modest talents for community service activities)

(OOC: Who me?  I'm totally innocent )


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Al is undeterred,  "It's no problem, I need to talk to her anyway, so I'll just fix it up and wait for her to return.  That way you won't need to bring someone else for it."  Starting to get impatient, Al tries to walk past the clerk and get to the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

"She may not be able to talk to you right after she returns regardless.  You may be a State Alchemist, but remember that she is a Brigadier General--she has plenty of other duties on her mind that may have to come before your convenience.  The room is locked, though.  If you really want to repair it yourself, I'm sure that will be fine, but you'll have to wait for the key.  Since a Junior State Alchemist will be coming back anyway, it hardly seems necessary, Fullmetal sir."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Al sighs, it almost seems like they don't want him there.  He could always unlock the door with alchemy... but that seemed like it would be going a bit far just to fix a hole in the wall.  "This is important, something she's been waiting for."  he sighs again,  "Well if I can't get into her office, I can just wait for her here until she gets back.  There's really nothing else for me to do until I speak with her, and if I go back to the hotel it'll just take longer."

Al finds a place to sit and plops himself down.

"Well maybe I can meet the Junior State Alchemist.  I've never met one before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

"If you'd like to wait here, you may sir.  What of your friends?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2007)

Al looks up at the others.


----------



## unleashed (May 29, 2007)

“Oh, I’ll wait with you Al,” Rose says with a smile as she sits next to Al, before adding softly so that only he can hear, “Perhaps you can fill me in on what you found in the library while we wait.”


----------



## Raylis (May 30, 2007)

Elysia rolls her eyes,  "You're not going to stay in a hotel Alphonse Elric, you and Rose are going to stay with my mom and I"  she says the same way Winry did when the matter was settled and there was no room for discussion  "You can tell me what Winry's been doing and when she plans to come visit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 30, 2007)

Alphonse is taken by surprise by Elysia's insistence, but still puts up a token resistance on reflex.  "Oh, you don't have to do that Elysia, I don't want to impose..."  He trails off as he realizes that any resistance is futile.  He *is* going to stay there, and he *is* going to enjoy Gracia's wonderful home cooking.  And no protests about not wanting to trouble his hostess' will change that...


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2007)

Al was about as stubborn as his brother, whether he remembered it or not. And the military seemed to have forgotten about her entirely, for her statement was still untaken. But if she was right about why the office needed cleaning, the contents of her statement were not really needed, were they?

"Perhaps a visit with your friends would allow you to think about what you have found from a new angle." There was not way she was going to get Al to talk here; too many ears.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 30, 2007)

Al glances at Laura and answers in a quiet voice so as not to attract too much attention,  "I don't know...  I'm pretty sure about this, as far as I can be.  All the evidence leads back to it.  Like Private Bradley said, there was already a... body.  So he must have used both the chimera's body and his own... as an exchange to transfer Miller's soul to the new body... it was a human transmutation without the philosopher's stone...  And then maybe there was something more."  Alphonse pauses thoughtfully, looking at nothing.  

"There... must have been a reason he'd go so far... Even after having his soul transfered to armor.  Maybe he knew her from before."  He smiles slightly, and looks back at Laura,  "Wow Miss Laura, just talking to you helped me see something I hadn't thought of before."


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Elysia rolls her eyes,  "You're not going to stay in a hotel Alphonse Elric, you and Rose are going to stay with my mom and I"  she says the same way Winry did when the matter was settled and there was no room for discussion  "You can tell me what Winry's been doing and when she plans to come visit.





			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alphonse is taken by surprise by Elysia's insistence, but still puts up a token resistance on reflex.  "Oh, you don't have to do that Elysia, I don't want to impose..."  He trails off as he realizes that any resistance is futile.  He *is* going to stay there, and he *is* going to enjoy Gracia's wonderful home cooking.  And no protests about not wanting to trouble his hostess' will change that...



Rose smiles as Al trails off, recognising the token protest for what it is, “We’d be more than pleased to accept the hospitality you’ve offered, Elysia.”


----------



## Raylis (Jun 1, 2007)

Elysia beams at Rose,  "Good. I know mom will be glad to see you."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

Laura sighs. "I am sure you will all enjoy yourselves," she says, her patience apparently running a little thin. "If you are not going to 'debrief' me, then I have no further need to be here. Of course, if any want my alchemical expertise, they can call on me later."

She wanted to know more, but the boy Al was not speaking yet, trapped in 'need' for reassurance. There were some vital things waiting for her at Laboratory Five....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 12, 2007)

Al stands, "Yeah, what's wrong Private Bradley?  You've been making Miss Laura follow us around this whole time and you still haven't said she could go."  He turns to Laura, "We could talk about alchemy if you want to.  Maybe compair research?" he smiles hopefully.


----------



## Raylis (Jun 12, 2007)

"If you two are going to talk, you might as well do it at home. It'd be a lot more comfortable then hanging around in the hallway.  Elysia says looking between Al and Laura.  "You can come too, if you want, Selim...but you can't tell my mom we went into the Fifth Laboratory."  the last bit is said with dead sincerity.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

"Waiting here serves little purpose... it does not hasten the return of your Hawkeye. I would prefer a more... private... setting to discuss things." The way Laura talked, it suggested a depth of knowledge and an odd intimacy with Al. It was... odd.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2007)

"Uh..." Alphonse stares at Laura.  He suddenly realizes it and blushes heavily, "Right, alright then.  Well let's get to- Let's go then."  Al stands up and looks around one more time as if expecting Hawkeye to suddenly appear.  Then he looks at the clerk again.  "Well, send someone as soon as they get back here.  Alright?" He waits just long enough for an acknowledgement and then turns to leave.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rose shakes her head and smiles briefly at Al’s reaction to Laura, before standing and smoothing a few wrinkles from her clothes as she waits for the group to leave.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

*The clerk nods in agreement and the group heads to the Hughes family home.*

(OOC: Al, take a Hero Point.  Who all is going with them?  Al, Rose, and Elysia at least.  Laura too?  Selim?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The clerk nods in agreement and the group heads to the Hughes family home.*
> 
> (OOC: Al, take a Hero Point.  Who all is going with them?  Al, Rose, and Elysia at least.  Laura too?  Selim?)




(I assumed that's what Laura meant and that's why Al decided to go.  Festy dog hasn't posted for Selim since the 25th of last month and hasn't even logged in since the first of this one.  I think it's safe to assume that he's not going to be posting any time soon, for whatever reason.)

(By the way, how many hero points does Al now have?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

(OOC: 1 + # earned - # spent)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2007)

(Well... I don't know how much that is...  You told me not to worry about the rules. :\)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

(OOC:   Don't worry about the rules of the game, but please do keep track of things when I say you have X number of them, even if you don't know what they're for   In the case of hero points, they're one of the few things I did explain were important--they let you do cool stuff that's slightly outside of or stronger than what's on your sheet or to reroll low rolls and take the highest of the two results, adding 10 to all results below 11   Probably best to keep track of number of bruises and injuries when I say you take those also, though I try to do that myself as well--they give penalties to Toughness saves and make bad things a greater possibility when you get hit.  Everything else in the game doesn't need to be counted)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2007)

(OK, well I think I've earned two so far, if you inclue this one, and I don't remember spending any... but I could be wrong.    Do you remember anything unleashed?)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2007)

OOC: I think you earned two and spent one in the previous chapter we played ... something about an instant Flamethrower, Roy Mustang style.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

OOC: Laura is going along.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you earned two and spent one in the previous chapter we played ... something about an instant Flamethrower, Roy Mustang style.




(OOC: Oh yeah! There we go!  )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2007)

(ooc: Sorry about the absence, I had a bunch of things dumped on me for a while there and had to deal with them.)

The soldier nods as Elysia sets down the requirement, "The incident shall remain between us."

Selim borrows a pencil and a few sheets of paper from the clerk.

"There is time now to take your statement. I will wait until your discussions with the Alchemist are concluded," he says to Laura, "I apologize for for the long wait."


----------



## Raylis (Jun 15, 2007)

Elysia flashes Selim a smile as she heads toward the exit,  "Let's go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2007)

*Elysia leads the others back home.  As she opens the door, Gracia calls out from the other room:*

"Welcome back, honey.  You were gone a long time.  Is everything okay?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2007)

Though he's happy to hear Gracia's voice, Al keeps his mouth shut and let's Elysia talk.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "There is time now to take your statement. I will wait until your discussions with the Alchemist are concluded," he says to Laura, "I apologize for for the long wait."



"There will be time to talk to the Alchemists once we are free of this place." Laura gives her statement, stating that she was taking an evening stroll when attacked and describe the events as they seemed to take place. Once everything is satisfactory, she leaves with the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2007)

"Your assistance is greatly appreciated," Selim sounded a little more emotive than usual.


----------



## Raylis (Jun 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Elysia leads the others back home.  As she opens the door, Gracia calls out from the other room:*
> 
> "Welcome back, honey.  You were gone a long time.  Is everything okay?"




 "Yeah mom, everything's fine. Guess who I found."  Elysia calls back giving a 'dont-you-breath-a-word-of-what-happened' look back at the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2007)

"Who's that, honey?" Gracia asks, as she heads downstairs, her eyes scanning past the newcomers and beginning to register until they come to rest on Elysia's battered and bloody form and her eyes widen, "Elysia, honey--what in the world happened!?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

Al stands off to the side, not saying a word, and looking rather nervous.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2007)

*Rose stands beside Al, an air of calmness around her as she places a hand on his forearm, hoping to calm him a little with her own serenity. As Gracia’s eyes pass over her, she nods and smiles in greeting, though says nothing, feeling it best to let mother and daughter speak first.*


----------



## Raylis (Jun 20, 2007)

"I'm fine, mom, just ran into a bit of trouble...but it was nothing really. Look Al is here!  Elysia replies evasivly, tugging on Al's arm to pull him forward and into better view.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

Al stumbles forward and smiles sheepishly.  "Hello Mrs. Hughes... It's good to see you again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2007)

"Oh, Alphonse!  How lovely to see you.  My, but this place is a mess--I would have tidied up if I knew we were having visitors.  Everyone, please, please, come in."

"Now young lady, I'm going to need to have a talk with you about those cuts.  Come with me to the kitchen, please."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 19, 2007)

Alphonse looks around, still smiling sheepishly.  "Oh, no.  It looks great, really!"


----------



## Raylis (Jul 19, 2007)

"Mom, I'm fine, it was just some idiot who wasn't watching where he was going; there's nothing to talk about.  Elysia says evenly, a bit of a scowl on her face.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 19, 2007)

Al looks uncomfortable, glancing from Mrs. Hughes to Elysia, and back again, however he keeps his mouth tightly shut.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 23, 2007)

*Gracia tugs Elysia into the kitchen.*

"Elysia, that's not just a bump.  It looks like you were torn up by some kind of wild animal.  You know I worry about you, Elysia.  I love you dearly, and you're all I have left...What were you doing out there, and who are all those people out there.  I recognise Al and Rose, but it looks like...are you involved with the military?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

"Uh..."  Al watches helplessly as Elysia is dragged away to the kitchen, looking somewhat embarrassed the entire time.  Once they have disapeared he turns to look at the others questioningly.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 24, 2007)

"No, I'm not involved in the military anymore then I'm studying to be an alchemist! That's Selim Bradley; we bumped into each other while he was escorting Laura, the woman out there. We walked together to the headquarters where we ran into Al and Rose." Elysia scowls crossing her arms,  "You don't have anything to worry about, I'm _fine._"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rose watches as Elysia is drawn into the kitchen by her mother, a wry smile coming to her lips at Gracia’s reaction. Stepping past Al, her hand falling from his forearm as she does so, Rose ignores his questioning look as she attempts to hear what’s going on between mother and daughter now they’re out of sight.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2007)

Al had hoped to speak with Laura about alchemy once they had got to the Hughes house, but at this rate he was having trouble thinking of anything other than the conflict between mother and daughter.  It just didn't feel right acting as if nothing was the matter, even if no one was actually in danger.  "Er."  He looks at Laura and tentatively attempts to start a conversation.  "Um... so... um.  Miss Laura..."  His effort however are in vain as he just can't seem to think of anything to say with the bad vibe in the air.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

*Gracia raises an eyebrow.*

"Then why were you at Headquarters?  And where did you get so badly hurt?  Darling, you're going to at least have to come up with something better than a man bumping into you in the street."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 28, 2007)

"I didn't say a _man_ mom, I said I was nearly _ran over_. Like I said, Selim saw it, was escorting that woman to headquarters and wanted to make sure I was okay. So I went with him to the Headquarters and ran into Al and Rose.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

"You did?  I...well," Gracia sighs, "I must be getting old.  But I still think those don't look like tires.  However, I don't want to bother our guests.  We'll talk about this later, okay?"


----------



## Raylis (Jul 29, 2007)

"Fine"  Elysia mumbles, looking away.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Laura seemed unfazed by the mother-daughter spat. Instead, she kept quiet, waiting for them to be truly alone. _Deeper the tangles go. Alphonse, the Hughes girl, Bradley..._

When its appears the mother has been quieted for now, Laura idly addresses Al, her voice low.

"Did you tell me everything you found? It is important."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Al seems relieved to have an excuse to stop paying attention to the kitchen.  "Well no, not everything...  See, since my brother is missing I've been researching the gate as much as possible.  I was thinking that maybe I could find a way to open the gate without performing a human transmutation... See whenever the gate opens from a human transmutation it... takes things from you... Things that can't be predicted by equivalent exchange."  Al suddenly looks worried.  "You... you don't want to perform a human transmutation do you?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

Laura looks at Al seriously, an intent look in her eyes. "Human transmutation has been attempted for a very long time. And none have yet succeeded. But there are two cases of something what appears to be the dead returning. In one, only the body was dead. But the other... the other was our friend Miller. Neither remember the process, and both are no longer available for questioning. But to answer you question.... I know better than to attempt human transmutation. But if a soul could be returned to a body... that would be something *highly* interesting to me."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

Al looks even more concerned at Laura's reasurances.  "You _don't_ understand, that's- that _is_ human transmutation.  Bringing a soul back, it's the same thing.  It has the same consequences.  That's why Lieutenant Miller has to have been that Chimera.  Her soul was still here, and all he had to do was bind it to her new body. ... What do you mean two?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

"And then what is the point of opening the gate? Do you seek something lost on the other side? To bring it back? That is the lure that has claimed many." She looks distant a moment. "But a lost soul, a trapped one like that fool Tucker created... something not quite human. Restoring them to full humanity would be a great power." She turns again to Al. "So, if your research says nothing on this, what does it speak of?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

"I- I'm going to find my brother, he's not dead, I know it..."

"I found a book by an alchemist named Majihal that was a collection of letters between him and my father.  Oh, my father is an alchemist too.  Well, their were some references to circles use to open the gate and the lost eastern kingdom beyond Ishbal.  That's all I really found, but it's the only lead I've got so far.  I might just have to go there myself.  What about Tucker though, do you know something about him?  Maybe it could help Lieutenant Miller."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "What about Tucker though, do you know something about him?  Maybe it could help Lieutenant Miller."



"Oh, I know a great deal about him. And your father. But Miller cannot be helped; she is beyond it now." She looks at Al a moment, then a very small and tight grin breaks her face a moment. "Do not worry about her; you won't be seeing her again."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

Al stares at her with a look of complete confusion.  "Wait, what? How do you know my-?  What are you talking about?  General Hawkeye is going to send someone over here as soon as she gets back."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2007)

Selim remained quiet, impassively watching the exchange between Laura and Al. He seemed a little uncomfortable in the Hughes' household though, and stole a couple of glances to the door.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al stares at her with a look of complete confusion.  "Wait, what? How do you know my-?  What are you talking about?  General Hawkeye is going to send someone over here as soon as she gets back."



Laura's eyes twinkled. "Oh, she'll do that. But Miller will be... permanently unavailable. The State has a way of keeping its secrets. It is amusing how so little changes."

She leans forward. "But, this Eastern Kingdom. If you going to go there, you'll need to be prepared. Perhaps additional research? Supplies? It is not like the rail goes there...."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Al starts to nod, first slowly, and then more quickly.  Begining with feigned understanding, and ending with agreement.  "Oh, yeah of course, I'm not gonna just walk out there with nothin." he chuckles. "Uh... what do you mean though? ... About Miller.  I mean, why would she...  I mean... ...  What do you mean?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

*Suddenly, the two are interrupted as Gracia returns with Elysia.*

"Please everyone, let me help you get comfortable.  Alphonse, Rose, you know that you two simply have to stay here for the night?  Elysia and I insist.  Here, take off your coats and cloaks and put them over there.  Let me see you to your rooms."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Al continues to stare at Laura intensely for a moment before finally turning to Gracia. "Oh uh, of course.  Thanks Mrs. Hughes."  He takes off his coat and  goes to hang it up.  "I'm expecting someone from Central HQ with a message any time now though, so I'm sorry if I have to leave in a hurry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

"Oh, what?  You're going back to the office?  Well, you can still get your things in your room.  We've got rooms for both you and Rose.  Come, follow me," she leads the way for Al and Rose upstairs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

"Well not just yet.  I've got to wait for the message."  Al follows Gracia upstairs.

(OOC: Though Al doesn't intend to wait for more than an hour.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

*Gracia leads Al to the two guest rooms.*

"Here, you can take the blue room, and Rose can have this one with the nice mahogany furniture and the frilly curtains."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Alphonse thanks Gracia again and enters the room.  He drops his luggage at the foot of the bed and then takes a look around just to see if anything has changed since the last time he was here.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 4, 2007)

Elysia follows her mother back into the entry room but not up the stairs, looking more sullen then before  "Do you think he'll be able to figure out how the Soul Meld brought her back?"  she asks Laura in a low voice once Gracia was well out of earshot.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gracia leads Al to the two guest rooms.*
> 
> "Here, you can take the blue room, and Rose can have this one with the nice mahogany furniture and the frilly curtains."



*Following Gracia and Al upstairs Rose remains silent, seemingly deep in thought, until they reach the guest rooms.*

“Thank you Gracia, I’m sure we’ll both be more comfortable here than at a hotel. Plus it’ll give us a chance to catch up,” Rose replies with a smile as she ducks into her room.

*Dropping her luggage quickly at the foot of the bed, she glances around the room, before heading to Al’s room to see if he wants to talk in private before they rejoin the others downstairs.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2007)

Selim felt the lack of greeting from Gracia, it stung but he felt he deserved no better.

"Perhaps I should take my leave," Selim suggests in an even tone, "I have a few things to write up, so I'll leave you all in peace. Enjoy your evening, and Elysia, thankyou."

Assuming noone makes a point of preventing him leaving Selim returns to his residence for the evening where he'll write on the day's events before getting some sleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2007)

*As Al and Rose glance around their respective rooms, they don't notice anything out of place or of particular interest.*

(OOC: Gracia won't stop Selim from leaving, though any of the PCs might--if no one has anything else, we can fast-forward to when/if the messenger comes)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 1, 2007)

Al does indeed want to speak in private about the things his research in the library turned up.  Once he's told her everything he's learned, he follows her back downstairs to the others.

(OOC: If the messenger doesn't come within an hour of when they arrived at the Hughes' house Al is going to get impatient (especially after Laura's words) and go back to the HQ)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2007)

(OOC: I shall assume the following by lack of responses)

*Selim leaves for his residence unmolested and unprotested by the others.  Meanwhile, the others make small talk for a while as Gracia prepares dinner.  An hour later, Al is twitching with impatience and is about to pull the door open in a dramatic reverse slam when, as he puts his hand on the knob to do just that, there is a knock.  A young boy of perhaps 14 is at the door.*

"Excuse me, sir...uhh, Full Metal Alchemist, sir?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

Alphonse cocks his head and stares at the boy for a moment.  "Yes, that's me...  Do you have a message for me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

"Yessir.  It's from the Brigadier General, sir.  She told me to tell you that she'd like to talk with you, but she's busy right now with important official matters.  If you are free tomorrow morning at 9:00 after her morning training, she would like to talk to you then.  Can I tell her that's okay, sir?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

Alphonse frowns slightly when he hears the news.  What had taken the messenger so long only to end up with 'wait until tomorrow'?  Laura's words still worried him as well, though he's not sure what exactly he's worried about.  He's also just plain impatient.  And it wasn't right to keep Miller locked in a jail cell overnight when she hadn't done anything wrong.  "Are you sure she can't talk today?  What I've got to talk to her about is very important.  I can come and speak with her right now.  Actually, I was just about to head there now."


(OOC:  How late is it now?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

(OOC: It's around 7 PM by now, so the day is winding down)

"It's already late today, sir.  I'm afraid the Brigadier General doesn't have any time until tomorrow morning.  She sends her regrets that she doesn't have as much free time as she used to, but she said she knows you will understand."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

Alphonse sighs, it was no use arguing with the messenger.  "Yeah, alright.  You can tell her I'll see her to tomorrow morning.  Thanks for bringing me the message... hey, wait a sec."  Alphonse stares at the boy again for a moment and realizes what was bugging him before.  "Er, how exactly do you know Brigadier General Hawkeye?  I mean, you're not in the State Military are you? Or are you one of those Junior State Alchemists?"


----------



## Raylis (Sep 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Selim felt the lack of greeting from Gracia, it stung but he felt he deserved no better.
> 
> "Perhaps I should take my leave," Selim suggests in an even tone, "I have a few things to write up, so I'll leave you all in peace. Enjoy your evening, and Elysia, thankyou."
> 
> Assuming noone makes a point of preventing him leaving Selim returns to his residence for the evening where he'll write on the day's events before getting some sleep.




 "Selim, wait."  she moves over to grab his sleeve,  "Don't...don't mind Mom, she's probably just doesn't like me hanging around because you're in the military, not anything else. She thinks I'm going to abandon her and join up.  Elysia says with a pause,  "At least stay for dinner, it'll be a lot better then anything you get at the barracks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

"Excuse me sir, but I am in the military.  Not everyone in the military serves in active duty, sir.  Some are just cadets, like me," he shakes his head, "I'm not a Junior State Alchemist yet, but I am also training in alchemy, and I hope to take the test in five years or so if I'm ready then.  I'm required to perform duties and odd jobs as part of my training, and I like to be assigned with Junior State Alchemists if I can so I can watch them at work."

"Oh, I'm sorry.  I didn't mean to take so much of your time.  I will deliver your reply to Brigadier General Hawkeye."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

"No, It's no problem at all, really.  I'd just finished eating dinner, so I was about to go and see if the General was ready to see me yet when you came.  Actually, your message canceled most of my plans for the evening... But don't worry about it, it's not your fault...  Hey, if you're studying to be a Junior State Alchemist, maybe I could give you some help.  If Hawkeye is expecting you back you can just tell her I asked you to help me with some research.  Tell her I insisted."  Alphonse smiles, somewhat mischievously.  If she was going to make him wait, it's only fair.  Besides, he was interested in seeing this guy's alchemy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

"Oh...well, I...I don't actually--I can't do alchemy yet, sir.  I'm just reading up on the basics now.  I would love to have some help from the Full Metal Alchemist, though--can I come back here after I deliver your response to the Brigadier General?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

"Well..."  Al looks back at Gracia questioningly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gracia has been in the kitchen and the dining room, but she peeked over when the door opened.*

"Alphonse, your friend is welcome to come back if he wants.  I was oging to serve dinner now anyway.  We can eat while he's out."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, we haven't eaten yet?  Whoops.)


"Alright, well there you go."  Al says, turning back to the boy.  "Just come right back as soon as you can, tell her asked you to if she gives you any trouble about it, it might help."  He shrugs.  "Oh yeah, what's your name?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 9, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Selim, wait."  she moves over to grab his sleeve, "Don't...don't mind Mom, she's probably just doesn't like me hanging around because you're in the military, not anything else. She thinks I'm going to abandon her and join up."  Elysia says with a pause,  "At least stay for dinner, it'll be a lot better then anything you get at the barracks."




Selim hesitates.

"If you insist," he relents, and he ceases stealing glances towards the exit.

He tries to look at ease, but has very little success.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2007)

"My name's Tom, sir.  I will return after I deliver the message," he salutes and heads off.

"Alright everyone--dinner is ready.  Please, eat up!  I made enough for everyone," Gracia ushers them into the dining room, where a long table has been set up with several places.  

*On each plate there is some beef and peas and potatoes, plus a small pastry as well as water for everyone.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2007)

"Oh wow, Mrs. Hughes, it looks great, thanks!"  Al quickly takes a seat, but wait for the others to do the same before starting.

(OOC: Itadakimasu)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

“Thank you Gracia, it looks lovely,” Rose says, taking a seat beside Al and putting her hands together briefly in supplication, as she waits for the others to seat themselves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

"You're welcome," Gracia replies, waiting for her guests to be settled before beginning to eat herself.

*After the meal, Gracia makes Elysia help with the clean up chores, but she insists that the others are guests and should take it easy if they try to make such an offer.  When they're alone in the kitchen, Gracia asks again:*

"Alright Elysia, now tell me where you got so badly cut up.  Now that I've had a good look at him, Private Bradley looked badly hurt as well.  Elysia, sweetie, were you up to something with the military?"

*The others are free to do as they will.  After about a half hour, Tom returns to talk with Al.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2007)

"Well... alright."  Al says slightly reluctantly, when Gracia insists quite firmly that Al is not to assist her and Elysia with the dishes.  He sighs and heads back to the living room to wait for Tom, hoping that Elysia isn't in trouble despite his silence.  Once Tom arrives Al asks him to show him what he's been working on so far, and takes a look over it.  "Tom, just call me Alphonse, or Al, ok?  My brother is the real Fullmetal Alchemist.  They just gave me that title because he's not around right now.  I mean, it doesn't really fit for me does it?"  Alphonse demonstrates one of a variety of circle drawing techniques.  "This is the first one I ever made, well, brother and me did it together.  Hey Rose, Laura.  Want to come and help?  I'm sure there are some things you could add."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 13, 2007)

"No.  Elysia anwsers honestly,  "Selim and I ran into each other. It's not like we planned to meet up or anything.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Well... alright."  Al says slightly reluctantly, when Gracia insists quite firmly that Al is not to assist her and Elysia with the dishes.  He sighs and heads back to the living room to wait for Tom, hoping that Elysia isn't in trouble despite his silence.  Once Tom arrives Al asks him to show him what he's been working on so far, and takes a look over it.  "Tom, just call me Alphonse, or Al, ok?  My brother is the real Fullmetal Alchemist.  They just gave me that title because he's not around right now.  I mean, it doesn't really fit for me does it?"  Alphonse demonstrates one of a variety of circle drawing techniques.  "This is the first one I ever made, well, brother and me did it together.  Hey Rose, Laura.  Want to come and help?  I'm sure there are some things you could add."



“Sure Al, I’ll come and help if you want,” Rose replies with a smile, joining Tom and Al, “though I don’t know what I could add.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2007)

Selim was thankful for the meal, and expressed as much.

Later on, he listens and watches as the others talk about alchemy, curious about the mysterious art.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

Elysia said:
			
		

> "No.  Elysia anwsers honestly,  "Selim and I ran into each other. It's not like we planned to meet up or anything.




"But look, your clothes are all ripped up, and you were both badly hurt.  Elysia, darling, did he get you involved with military business?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2007)

Laura glides over, a coy and mysterious expression on her face. She looks at the simple circle with look of indifference. She says nothing yet, however.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2007)

Al scratches his head, wondering just how to begin.  "Uh, maybe I'm getting a little too far ahead... What are you working on right now Tom?"


(OOC:  That's weird, the banner ad when I went into this thread was for the FMA Season One Boxed Set.  First time I've seen that ad.   )


----------



## Raylis (Sep 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But look, your clothes are all ripped up, and you were both badly hurt.  Elysia, darling, did he get you involved with military business?"




_ Not unless you count help almost catching a serial killer military business...__ Elysia thinks.

 "No, mother. I'm not involved with the military, I don't plan on becomming involved with the military. You don't care if I hang out with Al and he's in the military. What do you have against Selim?  Elysia says, putting down a dish and looking at Gracia._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

Elysia:

"Honey, you know who his father was, don't you?  And you're just trying to avoid answering why your clothes are shredded and you're covered in blood.  Please, Elysia...I don't know if my heart could stand it if something happened to you..."

~~~

Al and others:

"Well...I, uh.  I've just been looking at some books on basic theory and memorising equivalencies.  I'm not even close to the point where I could make a transmutation circle, sir."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

"Uh- ... oh..."  Al grimaces slightly embarrassedly.  He was making circles at a much younger age than that... But then again, he had had brother to help him. "Alright, well, I'm sure you know of the rule equivilent exchange.  In order to obtain, something of equal value must be lost.  For the most part this rule will always be true.  However, that's not always the case.  Generally speaking, human transmutation breaks this rule in multiple ways, with almost always dangerous results.  It's a bad idea to attempt any kind of human transmutation, but most of all, you can never ever bring someone back to life.  If you attempt it, you will fail, but you'll still pay a price, an arm, a leg, even internal organs, or your whole body.  Trust me on this alright?  Um, what else... Well, do you have any questions?  I'll do my best to answer all of them."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2007)

"Is that true?" Laura said with a twinkle in her eye. "Or is that what you believe? Is human transmutation doomed to fail because the exchange is not truly equivalent? Think of it. Every story I have heard, the alchemist never actually gives that which is equal to a life---a life." The glitter in her eyes are dark, her voice compelling. "Would you give you life to bring back the dead? Would that then be enough?"

She settles back, a tight, enigmatic smile on her lips.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 23, 2007)

"So? His father was King Bradley, what difference does it make? He's not his father-you haven't even given him a chance have you Mom?  she glowers,  "And I'm fine, so let's just leave it at that okay?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "So? His father was King Bradley, what difference does it make? He's not his father-you haven't even given him a chance have you Mom?  she glowers,  "And I'm fine, so let's just leave it at that okay?"



"Elysia, if you're not going to tell me what happened, I'm going to have to send you to your room so you can think about your priorities."

(OOC: Cue a bluff, I guess?  I'm surprised she didn't try something more elaborate, maybe involving a tourniquet for someone bleeding or something.  Not that it would be hard for Elysia to sneak out of her room anyway )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

Al turns to Laura, shaking his head.  "No Miss Laura.  It doesn't work like that.  It-" Al stops abruptly, realizing that what he was about to say next should not be spoken of.  He looks a little worriedly at Laura.  "A life for a life doesn't work."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2007)

Laura leans back. "Consider our Chimera, soulmeld, and the mysterious... appearance. One might say there was equivalency. It is something we do not truly understand." There is a flash of something, a yearning, but then it is gone. "We all seek to know. And that is the danger of human transmutation. We seek without the full realization of what is sought. And the consequences..." She looks pointedly at Al a moment, but says nothing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

Al seems to have forgotten Tom as he continues his discussion with Laura, becoming more and more intense as it progresses. "Miss Laura, it's not the same thing.  I know how you must feel, I felt the same way.  I know you want to believe in it, but it won't work, I know it won't, please, you've got to let go."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al seems to have forgotten Tom as he continues his discussion with Laura, becoming more and more intense as it progresses. "Miss Laura, it's not the same thing.  I know how you must feel, I felt the same way.  I know you want to believe in it, but it won't work, I know it won't, please, you've got to let go."



Laura looks at Al a moment, then laughs. It is not a derisive sound, though it is clear she thinks him foolish. "Silly, boy. I have no intent of giving my life or any other. I have no need to perform a human transmutation. But you, more than any other, should be careful on how much you *know* and how much you *think* is true." That mysterious smile reappears.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

Al stares at Laura with a typical anime look of confusion after finding out that something you had felt very strongly about is a non-issue.  "Wha... you aren't?  Then why did you- ... I mean... Why are you..."  he looks over at the by now most likely thoroughly confused Tom.  "Uh... I think we sort of got off track a bit...  So, Tom... What you need to learn from all this is, don't ever attempt human transmutation.  Alright?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

"I uhh...umm, okay.  That's one of the rules in the basic theory book too."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2007)

"Right." Al nods.  "Right... um, so...  Well here, try drawing the circle I showed you."  he hands him a piece of paper and a pencil. "Just try it."  In truth, Alphonse really has no idea what do do to help him.  He's not a teacher, and when he was his age he was already well on his way to well... the level he was at today...


----------



## Raylis (Sep 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Elysia, if you're not going to tell me what happened, I'm going to have to send you to your room so you can think about your priorities."
> 
> (OOC: Cue a bluff, I guess?  I'm surprised she didn't try something more elaborate, maybe involving a tourniquet for someone bleeding or something.  Not that it would be hard for Elysia to sneak out of her room anyway )




Elysia sighs in frustration,  I _told_ you what happened! I don't know how Selim got so banged up-maybe he ran into that serial killer or something else. You automatically think the worst of him just because he's the old furer's son and just because he's in the military.  she throws down the dish rag and storms out of the kitchen.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2007)

Selim seems enthralled by the conversation about human transmutation, despite understanding virtually none of it. 

"What was-" he was going to ask Laura a question but was distracted by Elysia's appearance in a seemingly bad mood, "Elysia? Is something troubling you?"


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2007)

"Yeah."  Elysia says, heading for the stairs,  "Be down in a sec."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Right." Al nods.  "Right... um, so...  Well here, try drawing the circle I showed you."  he hands him a piece of paper and a pencil. "Just try it."  In truth, Alphonse really has no idea what do do to help him.  He's not a teacher, and when he was his age he was already well on his way to well... the level he was at today...



 *Tom takes the paper and looks at Al's example of the simple circle and tries to copy it from sight.  He gets the drawing generally accurately.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 9, 2007)

Al looks a over the circle and quickly spot several errors.  "That's pretty good.  Though there are few things missing here, and here.  Practice makes perfect right?"  he falls silent, unsure what else to say.  Tom's teacher was of course totally different from his... He didn't think any teacher could be like his... "Um, so..."  Alphonse nervously picks up the sheet he had drawn his example circle on and transmutes it into a paper crane.


(OOC:  I'm out of ideas for this, so if you want to move on to tomorrow and the meeting with Hawkeye, I'm fine with that.  If you've got something you want to do with Tom then I'm fine with that too.)


----------



## Raylis (Oct 21, 2007)

Having changed, Elysia returns downstairs and joins the others in the living room.  "What are you talking about?"  she asks peering at the drawing


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2007)

“Oh, Al’s just giving Tom here an alchemy lesson, Elysia. Come and join us, you’ll at least learn how to identify a simple transmutation circle if nothing else,” Rose smiles.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

Al turns to Elysia, looking slightly frustraited.  "Yeah... but I don't think I'm a very good teacher.  Besides... There's no way I could teach like my teacher... I mean..."  He trails off and looks back at Tom with the same expression.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2007)

“Oh, don’t worry so much Al, you’re doing fine, and I’m sure Tom appreciates any insight you can offer,” Rose declares, sounding far more confident in Al’s ability than he himself does. “Though perhaps you’d be better served going over more of the basics with him first, since that’s what our budding alchemist is studying at the moment.”


----------



## Raylis (Oct 29, 2007)

Elysia takes a seat between Rose and Selim, giving the drawing a wary look.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2007)

*Al covers some of the basics to Tom's satisfaction, and he thanks Al for the help, waving awkwardly as he heads back out into the night.  Al and Rose stay with Elysia, Selim returns to the barracks, and Laura easily makes do.*

(OOC: I suppose that they meet up tomorrow to pursue the aftermath of the case?  I admit that the group hasn't managed to draw some of the characters, such as Laura, into this as much as last time--I don't think Al has mentioned or let on that he's on a search for the Philosopher's Stone, for instance--that would draww her eye.  Let me know, and we'll fast forward to the scene in the morning.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 7, 2007)

After Tom leaves Al turns to Laura, making sure Elysia and Gracia are within earshot he asks,  "So, Miss Laura, if you want to come with us tomorrow I'm sure I could get them to let you.  Where are you staying tonight?"

(OOC: After we determine whether or not Al's question causes Laura to get invited to stay with the Hughes's I'm good for fast forwarding.  Teehee, he kept trying to uninvite himself from staying because it might be an imposition, but when he's trying to help out a beautiful, and smokin' hot, woman, it's a whole different story.  

Also, I didn't think Al was after a Philosopher's Stone.  In fact, I thought he wanted to avoid such a thing.  After all, the creation of one would mean the annihilation of a large number of lives.  So... one of us seems to be confused, and since you're the GM it must be me.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2007)

(OOC: He doesn't want to make a new stone like the ones in the past made from human lives, but he does want to find a way to open the gate again to find Ed, so he is searching for the Philosopher's Stone, in a sense.  What he is attempting to do is a human transmutation.  Being in search of the stone is different than wanting to create one by killing lots of people

Compare to the attitude of Ed and Al after they discovered Marcoh's secret and then Ross talked to them and the initial shock and giving-up had faded away.  They still kept searching, even if they were unwilling to reuse the methods of the past.)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> After Tom leaves Al turns to Laura, making sure Elysia and Gracia are within earshot he asks,  "So, Miss Laura, if you want to come with us tomorrow I'm sure I could get them to let you.  Where are you staying tonight?"



Laura looks at Al with half closed lids. "I have my own business tonight. But... I can meet you tomorrow."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Al looks slightly dispointed. "Oh, alright.  Well, see you tomorrow then.  Don't forget, nine oclock."

(OOC:  Well I guess that's cleared up then.  Al is ready to move on.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

*Al and the others wake up early and then head to Central HQ, where Al is to speak with Hawkeye.  Selim goes in with him, but the others are not military, so the receptionist asks them to stay outside, where they can talk amongst themselves if they want.*

*As Al and Selim step inside, they see that even at this early hour, Hawkeye is still meticulously prepared for the day, her uniform spotless and without a wrinkle, her hair bound up in her usual style, and her eyes alert and perceptive.*

"Fullmetal, you requested to speak with me?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 2, 2007)

Al nods, looking around the office for signs of the apparent trouble of the day before.  "Yes, it's about Miss- er, Lieutenant Miller.  I've got some evidence to help clear her.  Um, how's she doing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

*The office seems to be perfectly clean and quite serene, no signs of trouble.*

"Help clear her of what, Fullmetal?" Hawkeye asks, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 2, 2007)

Alphonse stares silently at Hawkeye for a moment in confusion.  "Uh, of you know.  Of you those killings, or whatever it was.  Yesterday you said you would have to take her into custody because of that.  I think I can tell you how she's alive though."  He pauses briefly then askes again.  "Um, how is she?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

"Oh, I see.  The killer was described as an armoured man armed with a knife.  As Selim reported, it seemed to be a soulmeld.  The intelligence division has reviewed the case and they have come to the decision that Kate Miller is not the serial killer responsible for those murders."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 2, 2007)

A wave of relief washes over Alphonse as he hears the news and he visibly relaxes, and stops looking nervously around the room.  "Oh, that's great!  Does that mean she's free now?  I think I might have found out just what happened to her, and maybe I can help her get some of her memory back... well, maybe.  I need to talk to her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> A wave of relief washes over Alphonse as he hears the news and he visibly relaxes, and stops looking nervously around the room.  "Oh, that's great!  Does that mean she's free now?  I think I might have found out just what happened to her, and maybe I can help her get some of her memory back... well, maybe.  I need to talk to her."



"Fullmetal...what do you know of the Crimson Elixir mission reports?  It is a restricted file, but you and I both helped author them years ago, as did your brother," Hawkeye replies cryptically before moving on to Miller, "As for Lieutenant Miller, sometimes being miraculously alive like that is less of a blessing than it might seem.  She was declared dead years ago and all her belongings were already bequeathed upon her loved ones.  She no longer has a boyfriend waiting for her at home, he took his own life when he heard the news of her death.  What's more, Kate Miller is remember as a hero, a brave martyr.  But with our new policy of reconciliation with the Ishbalans, if we knew that she was still alive, she would have to be tried for war crimes, maybe even executed in humiliation."

"No, Fullmetal, it was best that Kate Miller find a new name and start a new life.  No one would guess it was she anyway after all these years--she should have been much older now.  She is...was almost ten years older than me.  She said that she felt horrible for what had happened to the Ishbalans, what she helped to start, and so she has headed out under a new name to help them rebuild their new home."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

Once again, Alphonse silently stares at Hawkeye, this time for far longer than the last.  Completely dumbstruck, he fails to notice that his mouth hangs slightly ajar.  After several long moments he is able to mutter,  "B- but... I... Why...  Why didn't you tell me?  I could've... I..." He trails off as he realizes that he really has no idea what he could have done, but he could have done something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"The fewer people who knew, the better for Kate.  But since you obviously weren't going to drop it, I decided that it was better to tell you than to have you inevstigating and possibly making it worse for her.  It would be best for her if you do not reveal her 'resurrection' to the general public.  There are those who would seek to bring her in for a court-marshal."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

Alphonse lowers his face as he thinks the matter over.  Hawkeye's words did little to make him feel any better about it all.  He still felt as if something had been ripped out of his hands without any choice in the matter.  It gave him a feeling of helplessness that he despised.  "Well, would you like to know what my research turned up?" he asks hesitantly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"Certainly.  If you would like to submit a report on the matter, we can take it under advisement.  What did you have to add?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

Al thinks back to what he had read back in the Library yesterday.  "Well, this seemed to have something to do with an alchemist named Shou Tucker who... Well, he made a chimera from a human.  The guy who brought Miller back, the soulmeld, he said something about Tucker before he died.  So I looked him up and that's what I found.  Now what if...  What if Miller never died, but instead Tucker... or someone, transmuted her into that Chimera that was at the scene where Miller was found?  We know that the reason that Miller is so young is because he somehow made a body for her before hand that was the age she was when she supposedly died.  Both the soulmeld and the chimera disappeared in the transmutation that brought Miller back.  I think they were sacrificed to transfer Miller's soul into her new body..."  Alphonse pauses expectantly to see what Hawkeye has to say about that.  He can't help but feel a bit proud of himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"Well, you figured all that out on your own?  The Fullmetal Alchemist indeed," Hawkeye looks impressed, "But...Shao Tucker himself was certain that once he made a perfect blending, it could not be separated, just as with his daughter Nina.  The process would have been fatal.  That is where there might have been a connection to the Crimson Elixir reports.  In any event, it seems that this case is closed.  Good work, Fullmetal.  If you have no more to say, then you are dismissed."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

"What are the Crimson Elixer reports?  You said that they had something to do with my brother and me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"They are in the library, but they are highly classified," Hawkeye explains, "It was good to see you again, Fullmetal," she sighs, "Now, I must return to this stack of paperwork.  You are dismissed."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

"What are they about?"  Alphonse repeats insistantly.  "If it had something to do with my brother and me then I should know!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"I said dismissed, Fullmetal," Hawkeye insists, "You can read the summary report at the library," she turns back to her papers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

Alphonse finds himself feeling an emotion that is quite rare for him.  Anger.  He stares at Hawkeye intensely, and finally gives a frustrated grunt.  "So that's it then?  You aren't even going to investigate?  If you ask me it seems like the only person who would have gone to all that trouble to bring her back is someone else who was supposed to be dead...  This isn't over you know, I'm going to follow it."  Alphonse whirls around to leave, in a much worse mood than when he entered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

"What else is missing?  The investigation is complete, Fullmetal.  There is nothing more for you.  All that you could do at this point is hurt someone, especially Kate," Hawkeye replies emphatically, shaking her head, as Al leaves the office.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

Al shakes his head.  There was next to nothing known about any of this as far as he was concerned.  Which meant that Hawkeye was hiding things from him, again.  Supposedly for his protection of course, but he didn't need her protecting him from the truth.  If only _she'd_ see that.  But no, she'd continue treating him like a kid.  Expecting him to accept that "the investigation is complete" when they didn't even know who the criminal was.  Though now that he thought about it, the one person he could think of who might have gone through everything he did to bring Miller back was supposed to be dead as well.  

"Augh." he exclaims in frustration, startling a number of people in the hall near him.  He comes to again and realizes that he hasn't moved more than a few steps from the door to Hawkeye's office.  Turning around, he looks to see if there is anyone currently standing watch by the door, and if so, whether it is the same person who was there yesterday.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

"I assume you wish to see the files concerning this 'Crimson Elixir'?" Selim asks quietly when Al looks back at Hawkeye's office.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

"Of course!"  Al snaps.  He glares at Selim.  Then his face softens as he realizes that now he's just being a jerk.  "Er, sorry... Yes, I would."


----------



## Raylis (Dec 4, 2007)

"They've sure been gone a long time  Elysia muses glancing down the hallway,  "Wonder what they're talking about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2007)

*It is a different person than yesterday.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2007)

Selim's one good eye blinks in what could be surprise when Al snaps at him. For the duration of Al's conversation with Hawkeye, Selim had been perplexed as to why Al would have doubted her, but perhaps it was because he didn't know Hawkeye as well as Selim did.

"Very well," the soldier replies with a nod, and begins leading the way to the library.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 4, 2007)

With Selim standing right next to him, doing anything that might not be approved of by Hawkeye was out of the question.  Alphonse takes one last look at Hawkeye's door, trying to make note of just where it is in the building before following after Selim.


----------

